# Caçada pastoret



## Paulino Alcàntara

Intento entender una caricatura de Sport (no me permite poner el enlace, no ya he hecho 30 correos ) pero no cojo la ultima frase "caçada pastoret". Es un argot que nunca he encontrado ?que significa esto?

gracias


----------



## Maruja14

Paulino Alcàntara said:
			
		

> Intento entender una caricatura de Sport (no me permite poner el enlace, no ya he hecho 30 correos ) pero no cojo la ultima frase "caçada pastoret". Es un argot que nunca he encontrado ?que significa esto?
> 
> gracias


 
Eso no es español, amigo.

Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Cecivit

Eso es portugués, si no me equivoco.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Suena a portugués o catalán, será? ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Paulino Alcàntara

Sport.es es un sitio espanol pero es el periodico del barsa pues creo que sera catalan.... a pesar de esto, alguien sabe lo que significa?


----------



## Xerinola

Hola PAulino!

Esta expresión es *català*! Pero: o no lo has escrito bien o a lo mejor "caçada pastoret" es una versión que han hecho ,para bromear, de "*cagada pastoret*". Cagada Pastoret es como decir: La hemos cagado, la jodimos... en argot). No es fácil explicarte cuando se puede utilizar y cuando no porqué tiene un uso muy particular. Te puedo decir que se utiliza bastante en frases con el SI (condicional), por ejemplo: Si vas a viajar, asegurate de que tienes el pasaporte en regla porqué si no...cagada pastoret! ( aqui fácilmente sustituible por "la jodiste")

Cagada supongo que ya sabes que quiere decir y pastoret es un pastorcillo.

Bueno...espero haberte aclarado la duda.
Pregunta si no te ha quedado clara la explicación pq no se si lo he hecho  bien, es un poco complicado de explicar.

Saludos desde Barcelona!


----------



## mithrellas

La traducción literal sería "cagada pastorcillo" aplicado al sentido de "la cagaste pastorcillo"

Otro ejemplo pero sin frase condicional sería:

Legas a la taquilla del cine y ya no quedan entradas para la película que querías así que te giras hacia tus amigos y dices: Cagada pastorets, ya no quedan entradas!

Además, como no tiene un equivalente exacto en castellano, se puede oír tanto si el interlocutor está hablando en castellano como en catalán.

En algunas ocasiones quizá podría equivaler a las expresiones en castellano: "la cagaste Burt Lancaster" o "La cagamos con vistas a la calle" pero no suenan exactamente igual ¿qué opinas Xerinola? (per cert m'encanta el teu nick. Gatzara i xerinola!!!   )


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Comparto todo lo que han comentado Xerinola y Mithrellas. Y es verdad que es difícil de explicar y de encontrar un equivalente en castellano... Para mí es un poco más "light" que decir "la jodiste" o "la cagaste". No sé... "cagada pastoret" suena como más... simpática, no?  Es una sensación, no sé...


----------



## Paulino Alcàntara

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, ya lo entiendo 

era en una caricatura sobre la seleccion, aragones decia a torres "?tendras tu olfato de gol?" y torres dijo "si los rivales visten en blaugrana, claro que si, pero si van de blanco, casada pastoret" 

Es porque torres siempre marca tantos contra el barsa, pero jamas ha marcado contra su "rival mas odiado" los merengues


----------



## betulina

Paulino Alcàntara said:
			
		

> Gracias por vuestras respuestas, ya lo entiendo
> 
> era en una caricatura sobre la seleccion, aragones decia a torres "?tendras tu olfato de gol?" y torres dijo "si los rivales visten en blaugrana, claro que si, pero si van de blanco, casada pastoret"
> 
> Es porque torres siempre marca tantos contra el barsa, pero jamas ha marcado contra su "rival mas odiado" los merengues



 Pues sí, es esto. Llanamente se podría decir "ya estamos listos". El hecho de que esté en catalán me imagino que es simplemente porque el periódico es de Barcelona, porque Torres no es catalán. Lo que me extraña es que pusiesen "casada" o "caçada"... debería de ser una "g", pero bueno, no cambia nada. 

Salut!


----------

